# [NEEDS DEV HELP] Building from source terminates for no reason



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been building some CM7/9 ROMs for the vivo, but lately a custom repo I'm compiling from never finishes the make job.
It did work once, but the rest of the times it never does. I do not do anything other than edit the init, mk, vendor files.

It always stops after making the system.img and terminates for no reason back to the terminal. This is when it's nearly done too.. I think the next step was busyboxing, deodexing and zipping the files.


```
<br />
Install: out/target/product/vivo/system/app/SystemUI.apk<br />
Finding NOTICE files: out/target/product/vivo/obj/NOTICE_FILES/hash-timestamp<br />
Combining NOTICE files: out/target/product/vivo/obj/NOTICE.html<br />
Installed file list: out/target/product/vivo/installed-files.txt<br />
Target system fs image: out/target/product/vivo/obj/PACKAGING/systemimage_intermediates/system.img<br />
in mkuserimg.sh PATH=out/host/linux-x86/bin/:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin:/home/kaijura/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/kaijura/android-sdk/tools:/home/kaijura/android-sdk/platform-tools:/home/kaijura/icecold/out/host/linux-x86/bin:/home/kaijura/icecold/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-linux-androideabi-4.4.x/bin:/home/kaijura/icecold/development/emulator/qtools:/home/kaijura/icecold/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.6.3/bin:/home/kaijura/icecold/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.6.3/bin<br />
make_ext4fs -s -l 585101312 -a system out/target/product/vivo/obj/PACKAGING/systemimage_intermediates/system.img out/target/product/vivo/system<br />
Creating filesystem with parameters:<br />
	Size: 585101312<br />
	Block size: 4096<br />
	Blocks per group: 32768<br />
	Inodes per group: 7152<br />
	Inode size: 256<br />
	Journal blocks: 2231<br />
	Label:<br />
	Blocks: 142847<br />
	Block groups: 5<br />
	Reserved block group size: 39<br />
Created filesystem with 1402/35760 inodes and 66573/142847 blocks<br />
Install system fs image: out/target/product/vivo/system.img<br />
out/target/product/vivo/system.img+out/target/product/vivo/obj/PACKAGING/recovery_patch_intermediates/recovery_from_boot.p total size is 266217238<br />
[email protected]:~/icecold$<br />
```
Any ideas what I can try? I have done make clean, deleted the out folder and have properly set ccache.


```
<br />
export USE_CCACHE=1<br />
export CCACHE_DIR=/home/kaijura/.ccache<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/ccache/ccache -M 40G<br />
make -j2
```


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you tried using a different folder yet?


----------



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, trying to initialize the repo in a new folder right now.. will see how this works


----------



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

finished sync'ing and compiled from a new directory, same issue. Argh! Going crazy over what is causing this.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

touch out/target/product/vivo/obj/PACKAGING/recovery_patch_intermediates/recovery_from_boot.p
make otapackage

Flash your new build


----------



## kaijura (Sep 2, 2011)

You the man, JBirdVegas. 
You probably saved me another 2-3 days of frustration trying to figure it out. I saw your other post in the DROID3 thread on it, did you ever get to figure out why the compiles hang?

Wonder if it's my PC related or something wrong with the building.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

no idea but creating an empty file seems to resolve the compiler's complaints


----------

